# Top 5 ISOMs



## dayplanner

There was a great thread going before the crash that I think served as a reference to a lot of people. It was everyone's list of Top 10 ISOMs. I'd like to get this going again - only this time narrow it down to Top 5. Here are mine:

1. PSD4
2. Party Lonsdales
3. Cohiba Robustos
4. HdM Double Corona
5. Por Larrañaga PC

What are yours?


----------



## Navydoc

Wow only 5....let's see:

1/. Partagas D4 EL Reserve
2/. RyJ EL 2001 - Real one
3/. Cohiba DC EL
4/. BBF
5/. JL #2

As I think about this I keep changing my mind so I'll leave it at that....unless I don't


----------



## jgros001

1. SCdH El Morro
2. Boli PC
3. PSD4
4. BBF
5. ERDM Choix


----------



## dadof3illinois

I'm like Paul with this one. My taste change all the time. But right now I like,

1). Monte #2
2). Partagas 898 Var
3). Boli PC
4). Party Short
5). Cohiba Robusto

Plus I could also say the HdM PR's and Party Lusi's.


----------



## Da Klugs

1. 97 Boli Corona
2. 98 Partagas 898
3. 02 QDO imperial
4. 97 Monte Especial
5. Pre Embargo Partagas Churchill


----------



## Roger Miller"

In no particular order:

Cohiba Siglo I
PSD4
SC El Principe
Bolivar PC
PLPC

(but it's not like i have smoked every offering out there. So this is of the limited sampling i have been able to do)
_____
rm


----------



## IHT

1 cuba
2 jamaica
3 US Virgin Islands (a little more east than south)
4 puerto rico
5 cayman islands


----------



## Roger Miller"

IHT said:


> 1 cuba
> 2 jamaica
> 3 US Virgin Islands (a little more east than south)
> 4 puerto rico
> 5 cayman islands


You crack me up IHT! :r

Ok, so how about your current 5 favorite CUBAN CIGARS then? 

_____
rm


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Top 5 Cubans (this week anyway)

1. VR Farmie Robusto
2. Cuaba Salomones
3. HDM DC
4. Partagas Lusi
5. Cohiba Sublime

It'll probably change next week though 

XXX


----------



## Danimal

1. Cohiba DC EL 2003
2. Bolivar PC
3. PSD4
4. Partagas Short
5. Punch PC


----------



## (909)

dadof3illinois said:


> I'm like Paul with this one. My taste change all the time. But right now I like,
> 
> 1). Monte #2
> 2). Partagas 898 Var
> 3). Boli PC
> 4). Party Short
> 5). Cohiba Robusto
> 
> Plus I could also say the HdM PR's and Party Lusi's.


Great list, the only one that I've never had is the Partagas 898 Var. The only change that I would make is to add the PSD4 in it's place.


----------



## croatan

Lately, my top five regular production Cubans:

1. BBF
2. Boli PC
3. JL #2
4. Montecristo #2
5. PSD4


----------



## OpusEx

1) Davidoff 5000
2) Dunhill Estupendo
3) 93 Bolivar corona extra
4) H. Upmann club epicure
5) Cohiba Lancero (50 cab from 2000)

PS There are many I have had that would make it into a close 6th position.

The above would be my all time favorite smokes to this point.

For Regular consistant every day smoking.

1) shorts
2) Boli PC's
3) Boli CE's
4) VR Famoso
5) RA Corona (unfortunately no longer available  )


----------



## IHT

Roger Miller" said:


> You crack me up IHT! :r
> 
> Ok, so how about your current 5 favorite CUBAN CIGARS then?


oh, we were talking about cigars? i thought it said "islands south of miami"? damn....

1. VR Farm Rolled Lancero 
2. '98 Punch Punch
3. PSD4
4. RASS
5. VR Famosos/RASS/VR DA/PL PC/SLR PC/RyJ Cazadore/Party Short/JL Sel #2/HdM Epi #2/Party Serie du Conn #1/MC Especials #2/MC Edmundo/Cohiba Lancero (from cigartexan)

i'm sure i've forgot a few (can't wait to try that VR Jubilaums Edition that OpusEx gave me - he's the man)


----------



## Jsabbi01

My experience is limited...

1. Bolivar PC
2. RASCC
3. Trinidad anything
4. Party Shorts
5. Cohiba Sig 1/PSD4


----------



## Fredster

Navydoc said:


> Wow only 5....let's see:
> 
> 1/. Partagas D4 EL Reserve
> 2/. RyJ EL 2001 - Real one
> 3/. Cohiba DC EL
> 4/. BBF
> 5/. JL #2
> 
> As I think about this I keep changing my mind so I'll leave it at that....unless I don't


It changes with me from week to week also.


----------



## LastClick

1. Boli PC
2. PSD4
3. RASS
4. Shorts
5. Cohiba VI


----------



## Smokem94

MC #2
Punch RS #11
JL #2
Party Lusi
CoRo


----------



## Thurm15

With my limited Cigar Smoking experience this list will change frequently but currently:

1. RASS
2. Boli Pc
3. SLR Regios
4. Boli Cj
5. HDM Epi 2


----------



## catfishm2

1) PSD4
2) Bolivar PC
3) RASS
4) VR Famosos
5) Party Short


----------



## DrStrangelove

IHT said:


> oh, we were talking about cigars? i thought it said "islands south of miami"? damn....
> 
> 1. VR Farm Rolled Lancero
> 2. '98 Punch Punch
> 3. PSD4
> 4. RASS
> 5. VR Famosos/RASS/VR DA/PL PC/SLR PC/RyJ Cazadore/Party Short/JL Sel #2/HdM Epi #2/Party Serie du Conn #1/MC Especials #2/MC Edmundo/Cohiba Lancero (from cigartexan)
> 
> i'm sure i've forgot a few (can't wait to try that VR Jubilaums Edition that OpusEx gave me - he's the man)


You said RASS twice.


----------



## DrStrangelove

I may have only smoked 7 or 8 different Cuban Cigars but:

1. RASS
2. PSD4
3. Party Short
4. Montecristo #4 
5. Cohiba Esplindido


----------



## CoventryCat86

1. SLR Serie A
2. SC La Fuerza
3. RA Gigantes
4. RG Coronas Extra
5. SLR PC

That's this week. It may change in the near future...


----------



## horrorview

I've probably only tried a fraction of the varieties offered but my faves thus far are:

1) PSD4
2) Monte 2
3) Boli No.1
4) Partegas Lusitania
5) Monte 4

followed closely by the H.U. Mag46!


----------



## Lamar

R&J Churchill
RAG
Party Short
Mag 46
Party 898 V


----------



## cvm4

Gotta go with:

1. Partagas p2
2. Cohiba Robusto ('03 or older)
3. V.R. Familiar
4. V.R. Unico
5. PLPC


----------



## icehog3

Partagas 898
Bolivar Royal Corona
RASS
Juan Lopez #2
San Cristobol El Morro

Like most of you, probably will be different next month.


----------



## AF MAN

At the moment it is

Cuaba Salomones
VR Famosos
San Chris EL Morro
RASS
PSD4


----------



## clovis

1. PSD#4
2. RASS
3. Boli RC
4. Monte #4
5 Boli CJ

Mine is one of those "I'll have what they're having lists"...nothing out of the ordinary.
I used to think the PSD#4 was not that great...I let them get about 2 yrs. on them, and now I love them. I know most like them fresh..I like 'em a bit older. same goes with the RASS.


----------



## floydp

1. PSD4
2. Boli RC
3. Punch Punch
4. Cohiba Robusto
5. RASS


Subject to change without notice.


----------



## dvickery

top 5 from my open boxes...this in no way is my "all-time"list(tho one makes it there)

in no particular order...

du depute...'93

partagas...petite coronas...'97

diplomaticos...dip#4...'98

bolivar...coronas juniors...'99

san christobal...el principe..'00

derrek


----------



## partagaspete

Although I have not has nearly as many as most here is my current top 5:

1-Partagas Lusitania
2-PSD4
3-BRC/RASS (tie)
4-PSP2
5-Monte 4

I think the PSP2 will move up with some age....But then again I guess that is why I go by Partagaspete.

T


----------



## floydp

partagaspete said:


> Although I have not has nearly as many as most here is my current top 5:
> 
> 1-Partagas Lusitania
> 2-PSD4
> 3-BRC/RASS (tie)
> 4-PSP2
> 5-Monte 4
> 
> I think the PSP2 will move up with some age....But then again I guess that is why I go by Partagaspete.
> 
> T


Hey Pete I had a PSP2 friday night and it wasn't great, I had another a few months ago that had me thinking it a top 5. I was just wondering if you've noticed any inconsistancy in the box you have?


----------



## piperman

1. PSD4
2. PSD4
3. PSD4
5. PSD4
5. PSD4

Only one I tried.


----------



## floydp

piperman said:


> 1. PSD4
> 2. PSD4
> 3. PSD4
> 5. PSD4
> 5. PSD4
> 
> Only one I tried.


Nice list pipe, can't argue with that list..


----------



## justinphilly-cl

piperman said:


> 1. PSD4
> 2. PSD4
> 3. PSD4
> 5. PSD4
> 5. PSD4
> 
> Only one I tried.


hey, if your only gonna try one, you picked a good one to try!


----------



## piperman

Best dam cigar I smoked.
Want to try them all. maybe Some day.


----------



## pyrotech

1) Cohiba Esplendido

2) 98 Monty especial

3) PSD4

4) Monty Joyitas (anytime anyplace anywhere)

5)BBF


----------



## gabebdog1

OpusEx said:


> 1) Davidoff 5000
> 2) Dunhill Estupendo
> 3) 93 Bolivar corona extra
> 4) H. Upmann club epicure
> 5) Cohiba Lancero (50 cab from 2000)
> 
> I want opusex top 5


----------



## pinokio

For now,

PSD4
HDM Epi.2
BRC
BBF
PSP2


----------



## partagaspete

floydp said:


> Hey Pete I had a PSP2 friday night and it wasn't great, I had another a few months ago that had me thinking it a top 5. I was just wondering if you've noticed any inconsistancy in the box you have?


I believe it may have been in a sick period (or at least that is what I hope it was but 1 was rather flat) so I waited over a month and noticed it was better (even better than before). So yes I did notice the same thing but wether it was inconsistancy pr a sick periodwe will have to wait and see. one thing about it was it was right around the 6 month mark from the Box date.

T

T


----------



## floydp

partagaspete said:


> I believe it may have been in a sick period (or at least that is what I hope it was but 1 was rather flat) so I waited over a month and noticed it was better (even better than before). So yes I did notice the same thing but wether it was inconsistancy pr a sick periodwe will have to wait and see. one thing about it was it was right around the 6 month mark from the Box date.
> 
> T
> 
> T


Kewl thanks Pete..


----------



## Blueface

Cohiba Siglo VI
Cohiba Sublime
RASS
PSD4
RA Beli

Not necessarily in any order. Give me any of them, not picky.


----------



## miki

Here are mine.


1). Monte #2
2). PSD4
3). HdM DC
4). PSD1 EL (only EL I tried)
5). Cohiba siglo III


----------



## jeffz

Currently,

BBF
Boli CJ
Juan Lopez #2
Upmann Mag
98 Punch Corona


----------



## KraZieMaN55

Mag46
Siglo IV
Siglo II
Monty #2
Punch-Punch

Ask me again next year.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

in no particular order

Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Cohiba Robusto
Partagas Series D NO 4
Partagas Shorts
Lusi


----------



## Bruce

Here goes:

RyJ Clemenceau from the 70's
1492
Sir Winston from the 70's
Dunhill Malecon
Partagas Dunhill Seleccion Suprema 898

These are a few that I smoked at LoL......seems to be my top fav's for now.


----------



## tecnorobo

Bruce said:


> Here goes:
> 
> RyJ Clemenceau from the 70's
> 1492
> Sir Winston from the 70's
> Dunhill Malecon
> Partagas Dunhill Seleccion Suprema 898
> 
> These are a few that I smoked at LoL......seems to be my top fav's for now.


i was thinking about putting my top 5 up until... i read that.


----------



## Hunter

1. M2
2. PSD4
3. U2
4. M4
5. HdM PR

Limited exposure so far, but this is the breakdown.


----------



## theromulus

PSD4
Party Shorts
Bolivar PC
Monte 4
Juan Lopez no.2

But those are all I have tried so far.


----------



## LiteHedded

IHT said:


> 1 cuba
> 2 jamaica
> 3 US Virgin Islands (a little more east than south)
> 4 puerto rico
> 5 cayman islands


----------



## cls515

1. Monte #2
2. Boli BF
3. Monte C EL 03
4. Cohiba VI
5. Party SDIV


----------



## germantown rob

Bruce said:


> Here goes:
> 
> RyJ Clemenceau from the 70's
> 1492
> Sir Winston from the 70's
> Dunhill Malecon
> Partagas Dunhill Seleccion Suprema 898
> 
> These are a few that I smoked at LoL......seems to be my top fav's for now.


I need a bigger bank account.....


----------



## FunkyPorcini

Bruce,

How was that 1492?


----------



## Fredster

Top 5 I've ever smoked: 1.) 1492
2.) Davidoff #1 
3.)R.A. C.G. 1994
4.) Partagas C-hill Deluxe 1982
5.) Cohiba Esplendidos 1992
Top 5 that I currently have:1.) Monte. D.C. E.L. 01
2.) Punch SS#2 (01)
3.) Hoyo Particulars (02)
4.) Cohiba Siglo V (97)
5.) J.L. #1 (01)


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Fredster said:


> Top 5 I've ever smoked: 1.) 1492
> 2.) Davidoff #1
> 3.)R.A. C.G. 1994
> 4.) Partagas C-hill Deluxe 1982
> 5.) Cohiba Esplendidos 1992
> Top 5 that I currently have:1.) Monte. D.C. E.L. 01
> 2.) Punch SS#2 (01)
> 3.) Hoyo Particulars (02)
> 4.) Cohiba Siglo V (97)
> 5.) J.L. #1 (01)


Nice list Fred.... have I mentioned that I'm coming to visit you the next time I'm in Florida 

Ok my top 5 have changed recently..........

1. Taboada Custom Rolled Canonazo
2. Morales Custom Rolled
3. H.Upmann Club Epicure
4. Montecristo Especial No 1 01
5. Hoyo De Monterrey DC 99

They'll change next week though


----------



## joed

well - 

HdM - Epic#1
Boli - PC
Boli - BF
RA- SC
VR - Don Alajendro

I could live with only those five - but I sure would miss my Monte#4's, Party #4's and the RyJ Churchills

Five just isn't enough


----------



## dayplanner

An update for me, as well:

1. Upmann PC
2. Boli PC
3. Trini Reyes
4. Boli Royal Corona
5. PSD4


----------



## Fredster

LasciviousXXX said:


> Nice list Fred.... have I mentioned that I'm coming to visit you the next time I'm in Florida
> 
> Ok my top 5 have changed recently..........
> 
> 1. Taboada Custom Rolled Canonazo
> 2. Morales Custom Rolled
> 3. H.Upmann Club Epicure
> 4. Montecristo Especial No 1 01
> 5. Hoyo De Monterrey DC 99
> 
> They'll change next week though


Looking forward to it! Nice list also. Have not tried the Club Epi, but have heard good things.


----------



## cls515

cls515 said:


> 1. Monte #2
> 2. Boli BF
> 3. Monte C EL 03
> 4. Cohiba VI
> 5. Party SDIV


Update:
1. Cohiba Sig VI
2. Monte 2
3. Punch Punch
4. Bolivar BF
5. Bolivar RC


----------



## Blueface

Not necessarily in order but close:

Cohiba Siglo VI
Cuaba Salomon
Cohiba Sublimes
PSD4
Montecrist C

Tough question as the next five are sitting in line dying to jump in.


----------



## benjamin831

Perhaps the 5 most sought after ISOMs in my book:

- Monte No. 2
- Cohiba Esplendidos
- Trinidad Fundadores
- PSD4
- RyJ Churchill


----------



## awhitaker

Since I've only tried five boxes of ISOMs so far, I'll rank them that way. 

1.PSD4
2.Party Shorts
3.SanCristobal El Principe
4.Fonseca Delicias
5.Party Aristocrats



I'm sure number 4 and 5 will slip off the list as soon as I try more.


----------



## ss396

not in any order and only regular production cigars

Monte #2
JL #1
Bolivar corona
RASS
Partagas 898v


----------



## thebiglebowski

well, since this got resurrected by a fellow "new person" - i'll chime in:

in no order (i just can't rank 'em):

Romeo y Julieta Churchill
Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Montecristo #2
Cohiba Siglo III
Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdale (has anyone had a recent vintage of this cigar???)

honorable mentions: Bolivar Coronas Gigante, Partagas Series D No 4, Cohiba Lanceros, Monte #3...


----------



## MoTheMan

Cohiba Lancero
R&J Churchill (Tubo)
Bolivar Corona
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Quintero Brevas (old blend)


----------



## DaveC

hmm, i gotta say

1994
30th anniversary cohiba dalia
RAC
79 partagas d4
don candido 500


----------



## MoTheMan

DaveC said:


> hmm, i gotta say
> 
> 1994
> 30th anniversary cohiba dalia
> RAC
> 79 partagas d4
> don candido 500


Oooff!

Dave, you've got some evolved taste buds, my friend.


----------



## DaveC

MoTheMan said:


> Oooff!
> 
> Dave, you've got some evolved taste buds, my friend.


life is too short to smoke shitty cigars:r

hope to see you next weekend!!!! I can't believe it's been over two years!!!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

PSD4
Monte duce
RASS
Cohiba Sig VI
Cohiba Sig 2


----------



## theromulus

Update for me:
Bolivar PC
Party Shorts
Monte 4
Bolivar RC
SLR Serie A


----------



## RPB67

Monte #2
Siglo VI
Partagas PSD4
Monte #4
Boli PC


----------



## dayplanner

MoTheMan said:


> Cohiba Lancero
> R&J Churchill (Tubo)
> Bolivar Corona
> Trinidad Robusto Extra
> Quintero Brevas (old blend)


Quintero, huh Mo? They were pushing this pretty hard in the one legit store I could on my recent trip to the Carribean. Sure it was the "new blend" though, as it was 2005 box codes. Tried one in the store...very, very mild, and relatively smooth. Not a lot of complexity though.


----------



## Bigga Petey

These are all the Habanos I have ever smoked.
I would be hard pressed to pick the top 5.
They are all good. 


Boli PC
BFF
HDM DC
HDM Short Corona
RyJ Ch
RA Gigante
PSD4


----------



## dayplanner

* Analysis Of Top Cuban Cigars List *

I was interested in seeing what the aggregate looked like for our lists of Cuban favorites. And I thought it would be useful for Habanos newbies (and maybe even experienced FOGs!) to see things in one place.

So I plugged the cigars into a spreadsheet and simply tallied up the votes for each cigar. This is a top-5 list, and many of us presented the cigars in no particular order. Thus, no "weight" is given to the rankings. Also, I did not include lists that present "all the cubans I've smoked so far" as this is a "best of" list, not an "all of" list. Finally, I've included only cigars commonly available on the market today, as only a precious few of us have been lucky to smoke Dunhills from the 70s.

Thus, the rankings:

* Top Cubans By Total Votes *

Here are the favorite ISOMs among Club Stogie BOTLs, as indicated on this thread. Following the cigar names are the total votes recieved.

1. Partagas Series D #4 (PSD4): 29 -- The runaway winner so far
2. Bolivar Petit Corona: 15
3. Montecristo #2: 14
4. Ramon Allones Specially Selected (RASS): 14
5. Partagas Short: 12
6. Bolivar Belicoso Fino (BBF): 10
7. Cohiba Siglo VI: 7
8. Bolivar Royal Corona (BRC): 7
9. Montecristo #4: 7
10. Cohiba Robusto (CoRo): 6
11. Juan Lopez #2: 6
12. Partagas 898 Varnished: 5
13. Partagas Lusitania: 5
14. Partagas Series P #2 (PSP2): 4
15. Hoyo De Monterey Double Corona: 4
16. Romeo y Julieta Churchill: 4
17. Vegas Robaina Famoso: 4
18. Punch Punch: 4

* Top Cuban Brands *

Here are the top vote-getters, by brand:

1. Partagas: 64
2. Bolivar: 40
3. Cohiba: 30
4. Montecristo: 26
5. Ramon Allones: 21
6. Hoyo De Monterey: 9
7. Vegas Robaina: 9
8. Punch: 8
9. Juan Lopez: 8
10. San Cristobal: 7

* Top Surprises *

The low number of votes recieved by brands like Trinidad (4), Romeo y Julieta (5), ERDM (1), H. Upmann (6).

* What it Means *

Tough to say. A box of PSD4 is one of the first on purchased by many BOTLs. Rightfully so, it gets great press here. Thus, perhaps, the high vote count.

Same with Boli PCs...they get talked up a lot here, and, thus, are among the first boxes purchased...this is because it's pretty much agreed that this is a can't miss cigar.

However, it's interesting that excellent cigars from makers like Trinidad (price?) and Upmann (too mild?) make it onto so few lists.

What do you, fellow BOTLs take from this?

I will update these rankings in time, as more lists are added and others update their lists.


----------



## Hoppy

rdcross said:


> * Analysis Of Top Cuban Cigars List *
> 
> I was interested in seeing what the aggregate looked like for our lists of Cuban favorites. And I thought it would be useful for Habanos newbies (and maybe even experienced FOGs!) to see things in one place.
> 
> So I plugged the cigars into a spreadsheet and simply tallied up the votes for each cigar. This is a top-5 list, and many of us presented the cigars in no particular order. Thus, no "weight" is given to the rankings. Also, I did not include lists that present "all the cubans I've smoked so far" as this is a "best of" list, not an "all of" list. Finally, I've included only cigars commonly available on the market today, as only a precious few of us have been lucky to smoke Dunhills from the 70s.
> 
> Thus, the rankings:
> 
> * Top Cubans By Total Votes *
> 
> Here are the favorite ISOMs among Club Stogie BOTLs, as indicated on this thread. Following the cigar names are the total votes recieved.
> 
> 1. Partagas Series D #4 (PSD4): 29 -- The runaway winner so far
> 2. Bolivar Petit Corona: 15
> 3. Montecristo #2: 14
> 4. Ramon Allones Specially Selected (RASS): 14
> 5. Partagas Short: 12
> 6. Bolivar Belicoso Fino (BBF): 10
> 7. Cohiba Siglo VI: 7
> 8. Bolivar Royal Corona (BRC): 7
> 9. Montecristo #4: 7
> 10. Cohiba Robusto (CoRo): 6
> 11. Juan Lopez #2: 6
> 12. Partagas 898 Varnished: 5
> 13. Partagas Lusitania: 5
> 14. Partagas Series P #2 (PSP2): 4
> 15. Hoyo De Monterey Double Corona: 4
> 16. Romeo y Julieta Churchill: 4
> 17. Vegas Robaina Famoso: 4
> 18. Punch Punch: 4
> 
> * Top Cuban Brands *
> 
> Here are the top vote-getters, by brand:
> 
> 1. Partagas: 64
> 2. Bolivar: 40
> 3. Cohiba: 30
> 4. Montecristo: 26
> 5. Ramon Allones: 21
> 6. Hoyo De Monterey: 9
> 7. Vegas Robaina: 9
> 8. Punch: 8
> 9. Juan Lopez: 8
> 10. San Cristobal: 7
> 
> * Top Surprises *
> 
> The low number of votes recieved by brands like Trinidad (4), Romeo y Julieta (5), ERDM (1), H. Upmann (6).
> 
> * What it Means *
> 
> Tough to say. A box of PSD4 is one of the first on purchased by many BOTLs. Rightfully so, it gets great press here. Thus, perhaps, the high vote count.
> 
> Same with Boli PCs...they get talked up a lot here, and, thus, are among the first boxes purchased...this is because it's pretty much agreed that this is a can't miss cigar.
> 
> However, it's interesting that excellent cigars from makers like Trinidad (price?) and Upmann (too mild?) make it onto so few lists.
> 
> What do you, fellow BOTLs take from this?
> 
> I will update these rankings in time, as more lists are added and others update their lists.


As a relative newbie to cubans, having just recently bought my first box (Boli PC's), this information is very helpful as I'm contemplating what I want to order next. Thanks!!!!


----------



## sirwood

Nice summary !

________________



rdcross said:


> * Analysis Of Top Cuban Cigars List *
> 
> I was interested in seeing what the aggregate looked like for our lists of Cuban favorites. And I thought it would be useful for Habanos newbies (and maybe even experienced FOGs!) to see things in one place.
> 
> So I plugged the cigars into a spreadsheet and simply tallied up the votes for each cigar. This is a top-5 list, and many of us presented the cigars in no particular order. Thus, no "weight" is given to the rankings. Also, I did not include lists that present "all the cubans I've smoked so far" as this is a "best of" list, not an "all of" list. Finally, I've included only cigars commonly available on the market today, as only a precious few of us have been lucky to smoke Dunhills from the 70s.
> 
> Thus, the rankings:
> 
> * Top Cubans By Total Votes *
> 
> Here are the favorite ISOMs among Club Stogie BOTLs, as indicated on this thread. Following the cigar names are the total votes recieved.
> 
> 1. Partagas Series D #4 (PSD4): 29 -- The runaway winner so far
> 2. Bolivar Petit Corona: 15
> 3. Montecristo #2: 14
> 4. Ramon Allones Specially Selected (RASS): 14
> 5. Partagas Short: 12
> 6. Bolivar Belicoso Fino (BBF): 10
> 7. Cohiba Siglo VI: 7
> 8. Bolivar Royal Corona (BRC): 7
> 9. Montecristo #4: 7
> 10. Cohiba Robusto (CoRo): 6
> 11. Juan Lopez #2: 6
> 12. Partagas 898 Varnished: 5
> 13. Partagas Lusitania: 5
> 14. Partagas Series P #2 (PSP2): 4
> 15. Hoyo De Monterey Double Corona: 4
> 16. Romeo y Julieta Churchill: 4
> 17. Vegas Robaina Famoso: 4
> 18. Punch Punch: 4
> 
> * Top Cuban Brands *
> 
> Here are the top vote-getters, by brand:
> 
> 1. Partagas: 64
> 2. Bolivar: 40
> 3. Cohiba: 30
> 4. Montecristo: 26
> 5. Ramon Allones: 21
> 6. Hoyo De Monterey: 9
> 7. Vegas Robaina: 9
> 8. Punch: 8
> 9. Juan Lopez: 8
> 10. San Cristobal: 7
> 
> * Top Surprises *
> 
> The low number of votes recieved by brands like Trinidad (4), Romeo y Julieta (5), ERDM (1), H. Upmann (6).
> 
> * What it Means *
> 
> Tough to say. A box of PSD4 is one of the first on purchased by many BOTLs. Rightfully so, it gets great press here. Thus, perhaps, the high vote count.
> 
> Same with Boli PCs...they get talked up a lot here, and, thus, are among the first boxes purchased...this is because it's pretty much agreed that this is a can't miss cigar.
> 
> However, it's interesting that excellent cigars from makers like Trinidad (price?) and Upmann (too mild?) make it onto so few lists.
> 
> What do you, fellow BOTLs take from this?
> 
> I will update these rankings in time, as more lists are added and others update their lists.


----------



## OpusXtasy

One of those Partagas Serie D #4 were the Reserva, much different than the regular Serie D #4.


----------



## Herfzilla

Let me toss in my 2 cents. I will stick to regular production sticks, in no particular order:

1) Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro
2) Cohiba Siglo VI
3) H.Upmann No. 2
4) Partagas 8-9-8
5) Punch Punch

************
If you want EL's (in order)
1) Romeo y Julieta Robusto EL
2) Partagas Piramide EL (Original Release)
3) HdM Piramide EL
4) Cohiba DC EL
5) Partagas Seried D #3 EL


----------



## Puffy69

I dunno what all the hype is on the D4 anyways. Ive had 4 of these and not very impressed..Much rather have:

1. VR Famosa
2. Boli RC and PC
3. PSS1
4. Party Charlotte
5. JL2


----------



## Herfzilla

That guy playing the drums animation is a riot!


----------



## dayplanner

It's fun to see how much this has changed, in just a few months. 

If you've posted here before: make your current top 5 list, then compare to earlier. I'm not sure if I will have a single one that's still the same!

If you haven't made a list yet...This is a personal invitation to do so. 

TOP 5:

1. Punch RS 11
2. QdO Corona
3. Upmann Monarch / Mag 46 / PC 
4. Punch RS 12
5. Boli PC

Like many have said, if I make this list tommorow, it may well be different!


----------



## ATLHARP

Ok I'm game!


Top 5: 

1. Taboada Salomón
2. Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro
3. Hoyo Epicure no.2
4. Montecristo 4
5. H. Upmann Corona Major


All these cause immediate drooling! :dr 

ATL


----------



## King James

Haven't had too many...but from what I know:

01 Boli CE
ERDM CS
Boli PC
HDM PR
Party Short


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

Out of what I've tried so far...

1) Partagas Salamone (by a long way)
2) Monte #2
3) SLR Serie 'A'
4) RASS
5) BBF


----------



## thebiglebowski

my fiver:

5. Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdale
4. Cohiba Siglo III
3. Bolivar Belicosos Finos
2. Partagas Churchill de Luxe
1. Bolivar Coronas Gigante


----------



## blowfin

rdcross said:


> There was a great thread going before the crash that I think served as a reference to a lot of people. It was everyone's list of Top 10 ISOMs. I'd like to get this going again - only this time narrow it down to Top 5. Here are mine:
> 
> 1. PSD4
> 2. Party Lonsdales
> 3. Cohiba Robustos
> 4. HdM Double Corona
> 5. Por Larrañaga PC
> 
> What are yours?


So far...

1. Boli pc
2. Coro
3. R&J ex 4
4. Partagas P2
5. Boli CG


----------



## justinphilly-cl

in no particular order

- montecristo especial #2
- trinidad robusto extra
- cohiba robusto
- RyJ Celestial Fino
- JL #2


----------



## drevim

In no order -

Party Shorts - everyday smoke, exceptionally good
Boli PC - same as the Shorts
Boli RC - :dr :dr 
Juan Lopez #2

and the newest addition to the top 5, although I don't know what it pushed off the list -

Party 898 NV (or at least the '98s)

and if we are getting off "mass" production sticks -

Taboada, Taboada, Taboada!!!!

Honorable mention goes to ERdM Choix Supremes, BBFs, RASS, & RASCC, and...and....

Can we have more than 5?  :tg :r


----------



## Cigar Hound

Nice thread! I thought I'd throw my :2 in.

1. Vegas Robaina Unicos
2. Siglio VI
3. RASS
4. HdM Epi #2
5. PSD #4

Only giving 5 is tough though...:dr


----------



## Diselfitter

Top 5? why stop at 5? LOL 

Bolivar: 
BCG's
BCE's
BRC's
Boli Coronas

Partagas: 
898Varn (with around a year or two age on them, I luv em Young)
Lusi's
Serie Conn. #1 and #3
The P2's
PSD#4
PSD#1
Partagas Conni#1
Party shorts

Cohiba
CoRo's 
Siglo III's
Lanceros

Trinidad
Colonials
Reyes
and Funadoras.... especially the 98's

RA's 
Rass with some age
898's with some age

RyJ 
Cedros #2 with age Unbelievable smoke!!!!

EDRM's 
Choix Supremes. the 97's are one of my all time favorites. 

Montecritos
Edmundo's... Not a big fan of the others, But this one.. has earned a place in my Humidor. 

H.Upmann
Mag 46's
#2's


Those are my very favorites of the Cuban cigars that I smoke. I know it is a lot more than 5... But I just couldn't leave it at 5 ...LOL 
I have other cigars in the humidor, But these are what I generally keep around I am never disappointed in just pulling one out to have. 

Now special occasion cigars.. well I would have to go with a La-China or Hamlet custom rolled Salomon's.


----------



## IHT

Diselfitter said:


> Top 5? why stop at 5? LOL
> 
> Bolivar:
> BCG's
> BCE's
> BRC's
> Boli Coronas
> 
> Partagas:
> 898Varn (with around a year or two age on them, I luv em Young)
> Lusi's
> Serie Conn. #1 and #3
> The P2's
> PSD#4
> PSD#1
> Partagas Conni#1
> Party shorts
> 
> Cohiba
> CoRo's
> Siglo III's
> Lanceros
> 
> Trinidad
> Colonials
> Reyes
> and Funadoras.... especially the 98's
> 
> RA's
> Rass with some age
> 898's with some age
> 
> RyJ
> Cedros #2 with age Unbelievable smoke!!!!
> 
> EDRM's
> Choix Supremes. the 97's are one of my all time favorites.
> 
> Montecritos
> Edmundo's... Not a big fan of the others, But this one.. has earned a place in my Humidor.
> 
> H.Upmann
> Mag 46's
> #2's
> 
> Those are my very favorites of the Cuban cigars that I smoke. I know it is a lot more than 5... But I just couldn't leave it at 5 ...LOL
> I have other cigars in the humidor, But these are what I generally keep around I am never disappointed in just pulling one out to have.
> 
> Now special occasion cigars.. well I would have to go with a La-China or Hamlet custom rolled Salomon's.


this doesn't count, you have to say your favorite word, "ISOM"!!

just teasing, i hate that fuggin word, too.


----------



## Diselfitter

LMMFAO.... I did try to write it... I just couldn't do it ...LOL. 

Deez


----------



## stig

Boli RC
Boli PC
Monte #4
H. Upman Toro (not sure which one)
Hoyo Robusto


----------



## okierock

1. CoRo - head and shoulders above the rest (well only a head above the RASS)
2. RaSS - really nice (thank skip)
3. Cohiba Lancero - plugged draw hurt this smoke to the point of frustration
4. Boli PC - plugged draw on this one too (must be cursed)
5. Whichever one I smoke next I've only smoked 4 :r


----------



## dayplanner

rdcross said:


> There was a great thread going before the crash that I think served as a reference to a lot of people. It was everyone's list of Top 10 ISOMs. I'd like to get this going again - only this time narrow it down to Top 5. Here are mine:
> 
> 1. PSD4
> 2. Party Lonsdales
> 3. Cohiba Robustos
> 4. HdM Double Corona
> 5. Por Larrañaga PC
> 
> What are yours?


To date, the only two Cuban sticks I've had have been seriously below-average. A KDT Cadette and a Montecristo #2... Give me a box of Partagas Black or Hoyo Maduro, and you can keep the Cubans... Now bear in mind my experience is not only limited but completely truthful...


----------



## StudentSmoker

1. Monte Edmundo
2. PSP2
3. HDM DC
4. Cohiba Siglo IV
5 HU Mag. 46


----------



## yoshi94564

RAPC
HUSC
CORO
Fundie
RASS
in no particualr order...


----------



## MoTheMan

It's like asking the question, "Which of your children do you love more"?

The answer is, "ALL OF THEM".


----------



## floydp

MoTheMan said:


> It's like asking the question, "Which of your children do you love more"?
> 
> The answer is, "ALL OF THEM".


Some of the time and some of them all of the time. I'm including grand monsters as well. :r

1: PSD4(radaR got me started on these a few years ago)
2: Monte #2(thanks Fred)
3: Lusi (thanks Tom)
4: VR Don Alejandro(thanks Joe)
5: Party Shorts(a host of bastages)


----------



## drfredtx

My favorite ISOM's are:
Key West
Nassau
Bermuda
Cuba
and last but not least

Vida Guerra!


----------



## drrgill

Diselfitter said:


> Top 5? why stop at 5? LOL
> 
> Bolivar:
> BCG's
> BCE's
> BRC's
> Boli Coronas
> 
> Partagas:
> 898Varn (with around a year or two age on them, I luv em Young)
> Lusi's
> Serie Conn. #1 and #3
> The P2's
> PSD#4
> PSD#1
> Partagas Conni#1
> Party shorts
> 
> Cohiba
> CoRo's
> Siglo III's
> Lanceros
> 
> Trinidad
> Colonials
> Reyes
> and Funadoras.... especially the 98's
> 
> RA's
> Rass with some age
> 898's with some age
> 
> RyJ
> Cedros #2 with age Unbelievable smoke!!!!
> 
> EDRM's
> Choix Supremes. the 97's are one of my all time favorites.
> 
> Montecritos
> Edmundo's... Not a big fan of the others, But this one.. has earned a place in my Humidor.
> 
> H.Upmann
> Mag 46's
> #2's
> 
> Those are my very favorites of the Cuban cigars that I smoke. I know it is a lot more than 5... But I just couldn't leave it at 5 ...LOL
> I have other cigars in the humidor, But these are what I generally keep around I am never disappointed in just pulling one out to have.
> 
> Now special occasion cigars.. well I would have to go with a La-China or Hamlet custom rolled Salomon's.


Nice List you may be My new best Friend...

Cohiba Siglo VI
Party Short
Rass
Monti #2
Monti Tubo

Drrgill


----------



## Lopez

1. Siglo VI
2. RASS
3. PSD4
4. RyJ Churchill
5. Sir Winston


----------



## D. Generate

I don't have the breadth of experience of many here so take this with a grain of salt. My top 5 favorite habano smokes, and this is just my personal experience of ones I've had that were on and striking me right, are:

1. Bolivar BBF
2. Partagas Lusitania
3. Upmann Mag 46
4. VR Famoso
5. Bolivar CE

Although to be fair, there are a lot of honorable mentions, and tomorrow my opinion might be completely different (I'm a lot like a politician that way).


----------



## StudentSmoker

MoTheMan said:


> It's like asking the question, "Which of your children do you love more"?
> 
> The answer is, "ALL OF THEM".


Well met Mo. I love it when old threads are revived like this one. It's alive...It's alive!


----------



## dayplanner

Top 5 members' updated lists I'd love to see here:

DaKlugs
MoTheMan
Fredster
PDS
Bruce


----------



## ToddziLLa

Could be different tomorrow, but:

1) Party Lusi
2) SLR A
3) RASS
4) Siglo VI
5) Boli PC


----------



## Baric

My top five ISOMs:

-Montecristo #2
-Partagas Serie D #4
-Cuaba Salomones
-Romeo y Julieta Churchill (only if they draw properly)
-Partagas Short


----------

